# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Πάλι πρόβλημα;

## gianisz

Παιδια αλλο προβλημσ
Αυριο θα την δει γιατρο
Σσε στελνω
Φωτο γοα γνωμ

----------


## jk21

Παει να διογκωθεί εντερο αν δεις πανω αριστερα διαγωνια προς τα κατω δεξια αλλα διακρινεται ελαχιστα 


Αν εχει φουσκωσει απότομα , μαλλον μικροβιο όχι κοκκιδια  .Το συκωτι θα πρηστει στην πορεια και περισσοτερο .Αχνοφαινεται 


Αν πας το πρωι Γιατρο , απλα δωσε ριγανελαιο και περιμενουμε τα αποτελέσματα

----------

